# HORNET: 93 Gb/s Tor Alternative



## DomainBop (Jul 26, 2015)

Proposed faster, more secure alternative to Tor:

_ABSTRACT We present HORNET, a system that enables high-speed end-to-end anonymous channels by leveraging next generation network architectures. HORNET is designed as a low-latency onion routing system that operates at the network layer thus enabling a wide range of applications. Our system uses only symmetric cryptography for data forwarding yet requires no per-flow state on intermediate nodes. This design enables HORNET nodes to process anonymous traffic at over 93 Gb/s. HORNET can also scale as required, adding minimal processing overhead per additional anonymous channel. We discuss design and implementation details, as well as a performance and security evaluation._

research paper, 15 pages: http://arxiv.org/pdf/1507.05724v1.pdf


----------



## texteditor (Jul 29, 2015)

this is the biggest technological advance for pedophiles since the creation of the polaroid camera


----------

